# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 1 لسنة 9  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "دستورية"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة الدستورية العليا**بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة  29 إبريل سنة 1989 م.*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار/ ممدوح مصطفى حسن            رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين/ فوزى أسعد مرقس ومحمد كمال محفوظ وشريف برهام نور والدكتور عوض محمد المر والدكتور محمد إبراهيم أبو العينين ونهاد عبد الحميد خلاف.      أعضاء*
*وحضور السيد المستشار/ السيد عبد الحميد عمارة   المفوض* 
*وحضور السيد/ رأفت محمد عبد الواحد                          أمين السر*
*أصدرت الحكم الآتي**فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 1 لسنة 9 قضائية"دستورية" .*
*"الإجراءات"**          بتاريخ 22 يناير سنة 1987 أودع المدعيان صحيفة هذه الدعوى قلم كتاب المحكمة طالبين الحكم بعدم دستورية القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1914 فى شأن التجمهر المعدل بالقرار بقانون رقم 87 لسنة 1968.*
*          وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة طلبت فيها الحكم برفض الدعوى.*
*          وبعد تحضير الدعوى أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها.*
*          ونظرت الدعوى على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم.*
*"المحكمة"**          بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق والمداولة.*
*          حيث إن الوقائع – على ما يبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق – تتحصل فى أن النيابة العامة كانت قد أقامت الدعوى الجنائية ضد المدعيين فى الجناية رقم 9776 لسنة 1978 قسم أول شبرا الخيمة المقيدة برقم 112 لسنة 1985 جنايات أمن الدولة العليا طوارئ لأنهما وآخرين اشتركوا فى تجمهر مؤلف من أكثر من خمسة أشخاص الغرض منه ارتكاب جرائم الاعتداء على النفس والمال مستعملين فى ذلك القوة والعنف حال كون بعضهم حاملاً أسلحة وآلات من شأنها إحداث الموت إذا استعملت بصفة أسلحة، فوقعت – تنفيذاً للغرض المقصود من التجمهر- ومع علمهم به الجرائم الآتية:*
*          قتلوا عمداً مع سبق الإصرار.... بأن بيتوا النية على قتل إبنه أو أيا من أفراد عائلته فتوجهوا إلى المكان الذى أيقنوا سلفاً تواجدهم فيه وما أن ظفروا بالمجنى عليه حتى إنهالوا عليه بما يحملون من آلات وأسلحة وأصابه أحدهم فى رأسه بسنجة يحملها قاصدين من ذلك قتله فأحدثوا به الإصابات الموصوفة بتقرير الصفة التشريحية والتى أودت بحياته، وقد اقترنت بهذه الجناية جناية أخرى هى أنهم فى ذات الزمان والمكان وهم جماعة أتلفوا بالقوة الإجبارية الكشك والبضائع المملوكة للمجنى عليه، وطلبت النيابة العامة عقابهم وفقاً لأحكام قانون العقوبات وكذا المواد 2، 3، 3 مكرراً من القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1914 فى شأن التجمهر المعدل بالقرار بقانون رقم 87 لسنة 1968، وأثناء نظر الدعوى دفع الحاضر من المدعى الثانى بعدم دستورية القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1914 ورخصت المحكمة برفع الدعوى الدستورية وأقام المدعيان الدعوى الماثلة.*
*          وحيث إن مؤدى نص المادة 29 من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 – وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة – أن ولايتها فى الدعاوى الدستورية لا تقوم إلا باتصالها بالدعوى اتصالاً مطابقاً للأوضاع المقررة فى هذه المادة، وذلك إما بإحالة الأوراق إليها من إحدى المحاكم أو الهيئات ذات الاختصاص القضائى للفصل فى المسألة الدستورية، وإما برفعها من أحد الخصوم بمناسبة دعوى موضوعية مقامة دفع فيها الخصم بعدم دستورية نص تشريعى وقدرت محكمة الموضوع جدية دفعه فرخصت له فى رفع الدعوى بذلك أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا، وهذه الأوضاع الإجرائية – سواء ما إتصل منها بطريقة رفع الدعوى الدستورية أو بميعاد رفعها – تتعلق بالنظام العام باعتبارها شكلاً جوهرياً فى التقاضى تغيا به المشرع مصلحة عامة حتى ينتظم التداعى فى المسائل الدستورية بالإجراءات التى رسمها وفى الموعد الذى عينه، لما كان ذلك وكان المدعى الأول لم يدفع أمام محكمة الموضوع بعدم دستورية قانون التجمهر، فإن دعواه الدستورية لا تكون قد اتصلت بالمحكمة طبقاً للأوضاع المقررة قانوناً. وبالتالى تكون غير مقبولة.*
*          وحيث إن مبنى نعى المدعى الثانى على القانون المطعون عليه مخالفته لمبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية لما انطوى عليه من تعميم العقاب بالنسبة لكل شخص اشترك فى التجمهر مساوياً فى المسئولية الجنائية بين من إنفرد بإرتكاب جريمة معينة وبين غيره ممن لم يرتكبها طالما انتظمت فى حقهم شروط التجمهر، وهو نعى فى جوهره ينحل إلى مخالفة النص المطعون فيه لقاعدة شخصية العقوبة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 66 من الدستور.*
*          وحيث إن القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1914 المطعون عليه نص فى مادته الأولى على أنه " إذا كان التجمهر المؤلف من خمسة أشخاص على الأقل من شأنه أن يجعل السلم العام فى خطر وأمر رجال السلطة المتجمهرين بالتفرق فكل من بلغه الأمر منهم ورفض طاعته أو لم يعمل به يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن ستة شهور أو بغرامة لا تتجاوز عشرين جنيهاً مصرياً" . ثم نصت المادة الثانية على أنه " إذا كان الغرض من التجمهر المؤلف من خمسة أشخاص على الأقل ارتكاب جريمة ما أو منع أو تعطيل تنفيذ القوانين أو اللوائح، أو إذا كان الغرض منه التأثير على السلطات فى أعمالها، أو حرمان شخص من حرية العمل سواء كان ذلك التأثير أو الحرمان باستعمال القوة أو التهديد باستعمالها، فكل شخص من المتجمهرين اشترك فى التجمهر وهو عالم بالغرض منه أو علم بهذا الغرض ولم يبتعد عنه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن ستة شهور أو بغرامة لا تتجاوز عشرين جنيهً مصرياً ، وتكون العقوبة الحبس الذى لا تزيد مدته عن سنتين أو الغرامة التى لا تتجاوز خمسين جنيهاً مصرياً لمن يكون حاملاً سلاحاً أو آلات من شأنها إحداث الموت إذا استعملت بصفة أسلحة"، ثم نصت مادته الثالثة على أنه " إذا استعمل المتجمهرون المنصوص عليهم فى المادة السابقة أو استعمل أحدهم القوة أو العنف جاز إبلاغ مدة الحبس المنصوص عليه فى الفقرة الأولى من المادة المذكورة إلى سنتين لكل شخص من الأشخاص الذين يتألف منهم التجمهر وجاز إبلاغ مدة الحبس المنصوص عليه فى الفقرة الثانية منها إلى ثلاث سنين لحاملى الأسلحة أو الآلات المشابهة لها، وإذا وقعت جريمة بقصد تنفيذ الغرض المقصود من التجمهر فجميع الأشخاص الذين يتألف منهم التجمهر وقت إرتكاب هذه الجريمة يتحملون مسئوليتها جنائياً بصفتهم شركاء إذا ثبت علمهم بالغرض المذكور" وبتاريخ 18ديسمبر سنة 1968 صدر القرار بقانون رقم 87 لسنة 1968 بإضافة مادة جديدة إلى القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1914 برقم 3 مكرراً نصت على أن " يرفع إلى الضعف الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة لأية جريمة إذا كان مرتكبها أحد المتجمهرين المنصوص عليهم فى المادتين الأولى والثانية، على ألا تجاوز مدة الأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة أو السجن عشرين سنة، وتكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو المؤقتة إذا خرب المتجمهر عمداً مبانى أو أملاكاً عامة أو مخصصة لمصالح حكومية أو للمرافق العامة .... " ثم نصت مادته الرابعة على أن " يعاقب مدبرو التجمهر الذى يقع تحت حكم المادة الثانية من هذا القانون بنفس العقوبات التى يعاقب بها الأشخاص الداخلون فى التجمهر ويكونون مسئولين جنائياً عن كل فعل يرتكبه أى شخص من هؤلاء الأشخاص فى سبيل الغرض المقصود من التجمهر ولو لم يكونوا حاضرين فى التجمهر أو ابتعدوا عنه قبل ارتكاب الفعل".*
*          ومن حيث إن المقرر – على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة – أنه يشترط لقبول الدعوى الدستورية توافر المصلحة فيها ، ومناط ذلك أن يكون ثمة ارتباط بينهما وبين المصلحة القائمة فى الدعوى الموضوعية – وأن يكون من شأن الحكم فى المسألة الدستورية أن يؤثر فيما أبدى من طلبات فى الدعوى الموضوعية، وكانت النيابة العامة قد طلبت عقاب المدعى بالمواد 2، 3، 3 مكرراً من القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1914 المطعون عليه، فإن نطاق الطعن يتحدد بهذه المواد فحسب وفى حدود ما تضمنته من أحكام تسوى فى العقوبة بين من إنتظمهم التجمهر إذا إنفرد أحدهم بارتكاب جريمة ما دام إرتكابها كان تنفيذاً للغرض من التجمهر وكانوا عالمين بهذا الغرض.*
*          وحيث إنه عن النعى على النصوص المطعون عليها بمخالفة مبدأ شخصية العقوبة الذى قضت به المادة 66 من الدستور، فهو مردود بأن المادتين الثانية والثالثة من القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1914 حددتا شروط قيام التجمهر قانوناً فى أن يكون مؤلفاً من خمسة أشخاص على الأقل، وأن يكون الغرض منه ارتكاب جريمة أو منع أو تعطيل تنفيذ القوانين أو اللوائح أو التأثير على السلطات فى أعمالها أو حرمان شخص من حرية العمل باستعمال القوة أو التهديد باستعمالها، ومناط العقاب على التجمهر وشرط تضامن المتجمهرين فى المسئولية عن الجرائم التى تقع تنفيذاً للغرض منه هو ثبوت علمهم بهذا الغرض، وأن تكون نية الاعتداء قد جمعتهم وظلت تصاحبهم حتى نفذوا غرضهم المذكور وأن تكون الجرائم التى ارتكبت قد وقعت نتيجة نشاط إجرامى من طبيعة واحدة ولم تكن جرائم استقل بها أحد المتجمهرين لحسابه دون أن يؤدى إليها السير العادى للأمور، وقد وقعت جميعها حال التجمهر، وبذلك يكون المشرع قد جعل من توافر أركان جريمة التجمهر على الوجه المعرفة به قانوناً أمراً تتحقق به صورة المساهمة فى الجرائم التى يرتكبها أحد المتجمهرين جاعلاً معيار المسئولية وتحمل العقوبة هو العلم بالغرض من التجمهر وإتجاه الإرادة إلى تحقيق هذا الغرض، وكل ذلك باعتبار أن الأصل فى الشريك أنه شريك فى الجريمة وليس شريكاً مع فاعلها يستمد صفته هذه من فعل الاشتراك ذاته المؤثم قانوناً، والنصوص المطعون عليها قد أنزلت العقوبة على مرتكب الفعل المؤثم وهو فعل المساهمة فى جريمة جنائية وليس غيره، وما دامت أركان الجريمة قد توافرت فى حق أى شخص فهو مرتكب لها، ومن ثم فإن المشرع لم يخرج عن القواعد العامة فى التجريم والعقاب بل التزم بمبدأ شخصية العقوبة الذى تبدو أهم سماته ألا يؤخذ بجريرة الجريمة إلا جناتها.*
*          لما كان ما تقدم فإن ما ينعاه المدعى الثانى على النصوص المطعون عليها يكون على غير أساس مما يتعين معه رفض الدعوى.*
*"لهذه الأسباب"**          حكمت المحكمة:*
*          أولاً: بعدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة للمدعى الأول.*
*          ثانياً: برفض الدعوى بالنسبة للمدعى الثاني.*
*          ثالثا: بمصادرة الكفالة وألزمت المدعيين المصروفات ومبلغ مائة جنيه مقابل أتعاب المحاماة.*

----------

